

Interesting new keyboard design by samsung - jacquesm
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/08/samsung_folding_keyboard/

======
brk
Reminds me of the Thinkpad 701 from ~1995 that had the keyboard that sort of
folded out when you opened the screen to give you a larger keyboard while
maintaining a smaller device footprint for portability.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_ThinkPad_Butterfly_keyboard>

------
pedalpete
I believe Sierra Wireless tried something like this in the 2nd gen Voq, which
I don't think ever got released. Here's the 1st version.
<http://www.windowsfordevices.com/articles/AT9343931131.html>

The problem with this layout is that it is unbalanced to have the weight of
the phone in the center with the smaller and lighter wings splaying out to the
sides. The difference in widths/weight, results in a rocking motion of the
device and it gets uncomfortable trying to hang on to the thing (I built
myself up a prototype once of a very similar design, and it didn't feel good
at all).

------
aj
Wasn't there like a nokia phone with a similar k/b form factor with the screen
in between?

That one sucked bad and was way to difficult to use!

~~~
aj
Got it.. This one <http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6800-pictures-369.php>

Not a very good picture and am too lazy to look for another one!

------
locopati
I see that and think _snap_

------
TrevorJ
Much less handy than the sliding keyboard approach in my opinion.

